# What do you think of this girl....



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I found a female chocolate standard that really sounds like a sweetheart. She will be 5 months in a week. The breeder sent me pics of her, she is still wet from her bath, the breeder is going to send some of her dried and fluffed. The breeder is in the process of moving into a new home with lots of acreage (as you can see in the pic of the dog laying down, there is nothing yet in their new home), they were moving furniture yesterday when she took the pics so took some quick ones for me and is going to send me more today. 

Anyway here she is.. the first pic is of her as a younger puppy...








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

She is supposed to have a wonderful temperament and loves to be with people and snuggle. She does appear to have pretty light eyes, though. 

Anyway, she is a long drive (10 hrs) away so I was wondering what more experienced poodle people thought. She sounds great in personality for the nursing home work I want to do with her, but am wondering if the eye color is a major problem?

Her mom goes back starting at her grandparents to a lot of Wes***, Durandel & Pinafore Ch's., especially Ch. Signature on File at Pinafore who is 5 times in the pup's mom's six generation pedigree. And three times in the pup's dad's 6 generation pedigree.

I love her very deep reddish brown color!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She's really cute and probably more so dryed. I think she maybe a Cafe Lait in color and will turn lighter as she matures. I say that because the muzzle is lighter and nose is more liver and the lighter eyes. Being Cafe is not a bad thing at all just something to expect. 

Are you looking for a show potential too or just a good companion/therapy dog. I think your right about the pedigree....good lines behind her. That always make me feel better regardless of a pet or show dog. I think she's pretty and is going to look like doll all dryed and fluffed up.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

This is what a cafe looks like as a baby and then about 10 months old. I had one for a while. The last pic is his father which is a almost cleared cafe at almost 2.5 yrs. He was a pretty boy!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> She's really cute and probably more so dryed. I think she maybe a Cafe Lait in color and will turn lighter as she matures. I say that because the muzzle is lighter and nose is more liver and the lighter eyes. Being Cafe is not a bad thing at all just something to expect.
> 
> Are you looking for a show potential too or just a good companion/therapy dog. I think your right about the pedigree....good lines behind her. That always make me feel better regardless of a pet or show dog. I think she's pretty and is going to look like doll all dryed and fluffed up.


I am not planning on showing in the show ring but in AKC obedience trials, poss. agility, as well as taking to nursing homes and hospitals and horse back riding but also for future breeding after her OFA and other tests are done. So, I want to, obviously, start with good quality as well as excellent temperament/personality. I don't want to breed anything that has serious/obvious faults, whether it be in form or in temperament. So, I was curious if the eye color was a serious problem as it states the eyes should be amber and these are a bit on the light side.

And, thank you for the pics... very helpful. I have been studying everything to do with standard poodles for months now and bought two books on them, but I cannot believe how hard it is to find decent photos of adult Cafe's, silver beige and adult browns that have faded, as they say they all do. To find pics of puppy to adult pics is not easy..lol. Much easier to find black or white puppy to adult pics.  I really like his adult color a lot!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> I am not planning on showing in the show ring but in AKC obedience trials, poss. agility, as well as taking to nursing homes and hospitals and horse back riding but also for future breeding after her OFA and other tests are done. So, I want to, obviously, start with good quality as well as excellent temperament/personality. I don't want to breed anything that has serious/obvious faults, whether it be in form or in temperament. So, I was curious if the eye color was a serious problem as it states the eyes should be amber and these are a bit on the light side.
> 
> And, thank you for the pics... very helpful. I have been studying everything to do with standard poodles for months now and bought two books on them, but I cannot believe how hard it is to find decent photos of adult Cafe's, silver beige and adult browns that have faded, as they say they all do. To find pics of puppy to adult pics is not easy..lol. Much easier to find black or white puppy to adult pics.  I really like his adult color a lot!




Well Mikey's eyes where a lighter hade as well. I think that if you would like to breed her eventualy just make sure the male has dark eyes and not medium to light eyes. She sounds like she's what your looking for except the concern of her light colored eyes. I certainly agree about finding decent pics of cafe's and silver beige Poodles. 

She looks like she's pretty otherwise. She's probably a little over angulated right now but that gives her room to lose some angle's as she matures. If he had her stacked a little better her top line would be even more level and it would show her tail set better. Her being understacked make's the tail set look a bit lower. Nice length of neck and length on muzzle in my opinion. I think she's worth seriously considering.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

My Tuesday in a Cafe Au Lait and I agree that this dog will fade. 

She sounds wonderful temperament wise and I would not worry to much about eye color as like Jenn said you can breed that darker. Her angulation is a bit much but she is in the "gangaly" stage where they are all knees and elbows so she should grow into that. She look a little down on her pasterns, again that could be age but I would ask to see some free standing pictures.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> My Tuesday in a Cafe Au Lait and I agree that this dog will fade.
> 
> She sounds wonderful temperament wise and I would not worry to much about eye color as like Jenn said you can breed that darker. Her angulation is a bit much but she is in the "gangaly" stage where they are all knees and elbows so she should grow into that. She look a little down on her pasterns, again that could be age but I would ask to see some free standing pictures.


Well, it is good to hear that with breeding to a male with a good dark eye hers will not be a problem. And, yes, that was the other thing that I was wondering about. I am not sure if looks worse because she is pushing back a little on her front legs or if she is that weak in the pasterns. If she is a bit weak in the pasterns, I don't know if it is her age or if it is the way she will be. The lady is supposed to be sending me more pics of her and pics of her mom.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't think her parents were health tested were they? If you were wanting to get something that you could potentially breed down the road, I think I would want to get it from parents that had already been health tested. I know that it is a bit more money in the initial buying process, but you have peace of mind and a health guarantee before you even start your own health testing and breeding program.
If you are looking - I can definitely help give you some names of some great breeders that do health testing and I'm sure others on this site can too.
I think if you were wanting her (but not planning on breeding her) than she is a great price and a pretty dog.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> I don't think her parents were health tested were they? If you were wanting to get something that you could potentially breed down the road, I think I would want to get it from parents that had already been health tested. I know that it is a bit more money in the initial buying process, but you have peace of mind and a health guarantee before you even start your own health testing and breeding program.
> If you are looking - I can definitely help give you some names of some great breeders that do health testing and I'm sure others on this site can too.
> I think if you were wanting her (but not planning on breeding her) than she is a great price and a pretty dog.



I agree ^^^^ If your not planning to breed her I would get her, but if you want to breed something start with a breeder with health testing on their breeding stock. I know some people go by pedigrees only and just because they have ch such in such in the back ground does not mean anything.
Whats on the dam's side ? If this breeder is not offering a guarantee on puppy I would pass it up.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> I don't think her parents were health tested were they? If you were wanting to get something that you could potentially breed down the road, I think I would want to get it from parents that had already been health tested. I know that it is a bit more money in the initial buying process, but you have peace of mind and a health guarantee before you even start your own health testing and breeding program.
> If you are looking - I can definitely help give you some names of some great breeders that do health testing and I'm sure others on this site can too.
> I think if you were wanting her (but not planning on breeding her) than she is a great price and a pretty dog.


I had thought that they were, I talked to the breeder and they are not, the grandparents on both sides of the pup are OFA'd and are excellent and good, but I had thought the parents were also done. Yeah, I already told the breeder I would have to pass on her. Well, back to the looking again..lol. I want to find someone close enough so I can drive to see the pups and parents- at least the mom if she was bred out. Well, time to do more searching. 

Thanks all for your thoughts!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> I had thought that they were, I talked to the breeder and they are not, the grandparents on both sides of the pup are OFA'd and are excellent and good, but I had thought the parents were also done. Yeah, I already told the breeder I would have to pass on her. Well, back to the looking again..lol. I want to find someone close enough so I can drive to see the pups and parents- at least the mom if she was bred out. Well, time to do more searching.
> 
> Thanks all for your thoughts!


Do you mind me aking what state you live in?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Vermont


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> Vermont


lol .....I didn't even notice that on your profile. I should look harder next time. I don't know of any Poodle breeder's in Vermont. I was hoping to help. Im sure you'll do a fine job anyhow. Thanks!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know if you want to consider shipping ( I know that I didn't) and I'm not sure if brown is the only color you are wanting (if so, I understand) but Wrigley and Jenny's breeder had a litter. They are from really nice lines. She is in Indiana. I have met the parents. She does all the health testing and offers a five year health guarantee. Her puppies are raised in her home underfoot. I think the colors are cream and black. Maybe one is a phantom...
If interested, I will be glad to give you her name.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> lol .....I didn't even notice that on your profile. I should look harder next time. I don't know of any Poodle breeder's in Vermont. I was hoping to help. Im sure you'll do a fine job anyhow. Thanks!


Ohhhh, how tempting to say "you just weren't looking!" But, to be honest, I didn't realize I never put it on so when you asked, I went to my User CP and put it in...LOL.. so, you were not blind. 



gwtwmum2 said:


> I don't know if you want to consider shipping ( I know that I didn't) and I'm not sure if brown is the only color you are wanting (if so, I understand) but Wrigley and Jenny's breeder had a litter. They are from really nice lines. She is in Indiana. I have met the parents. She does all the health testing and offers a five year health guarantee. Her puppies are raised in her home underfoot. I think the colors are cream and black. Maybe one is a phantom...
> If interested, I will be glad to give you her name.


Well, I really do prefer not to have it shipped as I do want to see the pup for myself and the parent(s). I want to be sure that I like the pup and feel she is right for me. I know that sounds anal in a way, but this pup will be my lifelong friend/companion even though I would like to breed. She will be going to nursing homes & hospitals, horse back riding, AKC obedience trials and just being my friend at home. So, I want to be sure the pup has the personality that jives with me. And no, I don't have any particular color, except I prefer not to have black or white. But would take one if it turned out to be the right puppy. I DO LOVE the phantoms and would take one of those in a heartbeat. I am sure it is because I have always been a Dobe lover and have always had one Dobe in my life. 
This is a pic of my 8 yr old Dobe girl, Jade. She is a sweetheart. But I know that I will not be getting another one after she passes away. She is so dear to me and I will never find another like her.







[/IMG]

And this is my gelding that the pup I get will go horse back riding with with me His name is Phoenix and he is just a wonderful boy!! 







[/IMG]


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Haha......After you posted me back saying Vermont I looked at your Avatar and it said VT. I thought earlier I didn't see it but then I thought well I may have over looked that. lol

That explains it. Im not as blind as I thought. lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> Ohhhh, how tempting to say "you just weren't looking!" But, to be honest, I didn't realize I never put it on so when you asked, I went to my User CP and put it in...LOL.. so, you were not blind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AWWWW your dobie is so beautiful !!!!!! your horse is prety also is he a quarter horse?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I forgot to add that if you do not mind shipping http://www.ben-chers-poodles.com/ has some great looking poodles.

Would you be willing to drive to your neighboring states? Go to akc.org and look at the show list in your area. try UKC also and go to the show and talk to some poodle breeders. Tell them what you are looking for and they probably have info on breeders in VT.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> AWWWW your dobie is so beautiful !!!!!! your horse is prety also is he a quarter horse?


Thank you... yes, my Dobe is a gorgeous girl with a perfect temperament/personality!! My horse is a quarter horse/thoroughbred cross, not registered. He is just a superb riding horse and my & my sister's dogs love to go on horse rides with us!! Especially when we go to the lake.



roxy25 said:


> I forgot to add that if you do not mind shipping http://www.ben-chers-poodles.com/ has some great looking poodles.
> 
> Would you be willing to drive to your neighboring states? Go to akc.org and look at the show list in your area. try UKC also and go to the show and talk to some poodle breeders. Tell them what you are looking for and they probably have info on breeders in VT.


Oh, yes, I am willing to drive even up to 10 hours away to look at pups. Thanks for the info, I will take a look.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> I don't know if you want to consider shipping ( I know that I didn't) and I'm not sure if brown is the only color you are wanting (if so, I understand) but Wrigley and Jenny's breeder had a litter. They are from really nice lines. She is in Indiana. I have met the parents. She does all the health testing and offers a five year health guarantee. Her puppies are raised in her home underfoot. I think the colors are cream and black. Maybe one is a phantom...
> If interested, I will be glad to give you her name.


I WANT TO SEE THE PHANTOM!!!!!! I want more info!!

I KNOW I can't take in another dog right now, but hey I can look can't I? I love the dobies so any phantom pictures are always welcome! If she lives in Indiana maybe I will have to start saving my pennies now! Hubby and I already have been talking about a bigger house and another move after the young ones start school...maybe I can save up enough by then! LOL


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> I forgot to add that if you do not mind shipping http://www.ben-chers-poodles.com/ has some great looking poodles.
> 
> Would you be willing to drive to your neighboring states? Go to akc.org and look at the show list in your area. try UKC also and go to the show and talk to some poodle breeders. Tell them what you are looking for and they probably have info on breeders in VT.


Umm.....Im not trying to be negative but that website sounds like there running a *business* of breeding Poodles. I also didn't see that they practice health testing if thats something she was looking for. :bolt:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

There is another website called pupcity that breeder's list on. I don't know anything about the website but I took a quick browse and lots of adds...some good and some undesirable which you'll get on everywhere. 

Maybe try Kijiji classifieds. Ive seen breeder's list on this site as well.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Umm.....Im not trying to be negative but that website sounds like there running a *business* of breeding Poodles. I also didn't see that they practice health testing if thats something she was looking for. :bolt:


She can go ahead and ask if they health test. if not then look else wear.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I totally understand wanting to see in person. That is how I was. I wanted to meet the parents and see their personality and look the puppies over. I respect that completely.
IPP - go to breeders.net and type in your zip code for Julie Bogart - Caralot Poodles. Email her and see if she has any pics. It can't hurt to just look right?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

THANK YOU EVERYONE for your thoughts and helpful info. I have been searching the web and looking for good breeders reasonable distance around me and found one 5 hrs. away and will be going down to see the pups (two chocolate females) Thursday. Both parents are OFA'd and eyes done and sebaceous and thyroid. I am excited to go see them and, if I bring one home, I will be certain to post pics of her!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE for your thoughts and helpful info. I have been searching the web and looking for good breeders reasonable distance around me and found one 5 hrs. away and will be going down to see the pups (two chocolate females) Thursday. Both parents are OFA'd and eyes done and sebaceous and thyroid. I am excited to go see them and, if I bring one home, I will be certain to post pics of her!


Oh good! I can't wait to hear what you think or if one comes home.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE for your thoughts and helpful info. I have been searching the web and looking for good breeders reasonable distance around me and found one 5 hrs. away and will be going down to see the pups (two chocolate females) Thursday. Both parents are OFA'd and eyes done and sebaceous and thyroid. I am excited to go see them and, if I bring one home, I will be certain to post pics of her!


Great take pics can't wait to see the pups


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics! Hope you remember to take your camera with you!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

IPP said:


> Can't wait to see pics! Hope you remember to take your camera with you!


ME, forget to bring my camera!!! LOL, I'm a photo-holic. I have a Canon 40D DSLR that I LOVE to use, I will be taking lots of shots. If the pups are as good as they seem to be, I will be coming home with one. The lady and I had a wonderful conversation yesterday, she sounds great and loves her dogs and they all (8 of them) live in the house with her and the pups also do. They are not penned in the cellar or outside or anything. 

This is a shot I took during an ice storm we had a just before Christmas when we lost power for a week, as you see, I love to take pics!!!!!







[/IMG]


----------



## Jana (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck with the visit!

You have peaked my interest mentioning riding with your gelding as well...does your Dobie ride with you?

Silly question (I think..) Because you are getting a standard, I assume your dog will be walking/running while your ride, but I have to ask, since every once in a while you see those dogs who like to ride behind the saddle...(or surf, or whatever, hehe)

I am also just curious because I am considering a partial lease on a horse in the summer....I wouldn't trust my girl now off lease, so I am just wondering about the logistics!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Your dobie is just beautiful, what a gorgeous girl  and Phoenix looks great too. I had big plans to build stables and put up internal fencing and get myself another horse when we bought this property but now we don't have enough time or money to do it :sad: Can't believe I have 46 acres and still no horse!!!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

am waiting patient to see pics of the new pup


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Jana said:


> Good luck with the visit!
> 
> You have peaked my interest mentioning riding with your gelding as well...does your Dobie ride with you?
> 
> ...


LOL, yes, the dogs walk/run with the horses. Jade, my Dobe, gets all excited when she sees me getting the saddle and gear out to get ready to ride. The standard pup will walk/run also, too big to be on my horse with me..lol. BUT, my toy is going to ride. I already bought a carry bag for him to ride in with me. Looking forward to spring when I can go out riding again. Sigh... I like winter but wish it was two months shorter!!



Blue Fox said:


> Your dobie is just beautiful, what a gorgeous girl  and Phoenix looks great too. I had big plans to build stables and put up internal fencing and get myself another horse when we bought this property but now we don't have enough time or money to do it :sad: Can't believe I have 46 acres and still no horse!!!


Thanks for the compliments! I am sorry your plans have been put on hold for a while. I know the economy is sooo bad right now, it makes it so much harder. I hope you can get your dream horse not too long in the future!



Mandycasey'smom said:


> am waiting patient to see pics of the new pup


Ok, ok. LOL. Been WAY too busy the last few days. Went to look at the pups on Thursday, an almost 6 hour trip one way, so we didn't get back till midnight. Then had to get up early on Friday, go get all the stuff for my daughter's baby shower on Saturday, then go get a load of hay for the horses, then prep all the food/stuff for the shower. In the meantime I had a new pup to settle in. And, yesterday was the shower. 

So, with no more ado, this is the girl. She is 12 weeks old, a chocolate, has some good pedigree behind her. Both parents have all tests done, as do the grandparents, etc. She is a very, very dark chocolate, not so dark as to look black though. Her father is an Italian import, this is the link to the kennel he came from and has his mom's and dad's photos on it, but I will post the pics... http://www.samarcanda.net/Export_1448268.html and this is the link to her father's grandfather... http://www.geocities.com/windfallsp/BooPage712.htm








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

more pics in following post....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

More pics of Angel...








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

She is settling in well and has already gone to the nursing home and was great about it!! More info to come.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Omg she is just amazing I love her eyes and that colour collar stands out awsome


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh she is so cute! So worth the trip, huh?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Angel's paternal grandfather: INT FIN EST CH Avivim Lev Zahav







[/IMG]

Angel's paternal grandmother: CH. Fidel Flying Noodles







[/IMG]

Angel's father's full sister:







[/IMG]

Angel's father's full brother:







[/IMG]

Whoops, forgot to put her father's pic... only have pic of her father at seven months old. Will be getting recent pic of him soon.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Angel's father: Samarcanda Cabryn The Italian Job
This is him at about six months old.







[/IMG]

Angel's maternal grandmother out of AM CH Ca-Bryn Mhl's Something Else X Brookview Marie Noelle







[/IMG]

It was such a long drive, I forgot to take a picture of her mother so will have to wait for the breeder to send me one.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry about the multitude of pics! I am really, really happy with this girl and expect to have a lot of fun with her going to nursing homes/hospitals, obedience trials and maybe even agility. There are a lot of great agility dogs behind her also.

This is a link to her paternal grandfathers info with lots of pics of him... he is GORGEOUS!!
http://www.angelfire.com/sc/scarpebox/jaffa.html


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

What a beautiful, beautiful pup...two, no three hundred percent better than the one you started the thread with! Congratulations! Could you please share or send me the link to the kennel you got her from...I've got a thing for dark chocolates


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations...she is stunning.
What colour are her eyes?
We need more pictures.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm so glad everything worked out for you. Angel is incredibly beautiful. And I love the picture of her on leash looking up at whoever is leading her. When the dog initiates that connection with the handler, it really is special.

I guess you're happy you made that drive :smile:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Gosh certainly some beautiful dogs in her parentage - she looks very sweet. Thanks for sharing the photos, there are never too many :smile: I hope she gives you as much joy as our T dog does us, dang now I want another puppy!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Finally I get to post. lol My batteries went out in my keyboard and I lagged getting new ones. Anyhow, she is soo pretty! I went to one of the links you posted and I love the pics of that female leaping through the dirt/desert. Great pics and beautiful dogs. 

Did you decide on a name yet?


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow - I LOVE LOVE LOVE her! I would also love to know where you got her. 
Congrats on a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments. I am very happy with her, and, yes, I am glad I made the looonngg drive! She hadn't been out of her pen much as the weather has been so nasty up this way so she wasn't sure about strange things, but she traveled excellently. A bit nervous and unsure but did not drool or get car sick at all. She had never been on a leash but when we stopped about an hour from my house to let the dogs out to duty, she was great. She pulled a little, unsure of that "leash thing", but then was bouncy and all tickled to be out looking at the big wide world. 

She was unsure of my home and tried to hide under the coffee table after I got her home...lol. The next day my sister and I had to go get a load of hay for the horses so, as usual, we took the dogs, and she was great! She has settled in sooo great in just a few days. She already knows what "sit" means and knows her name. For a pup that was not very socialized yet, she sure opened up wonderfully!! 

That is me leading her in that pic, this was taken the day after we got her, and she was already attached to me. My sister tried to lead her at a trot so I could get some moving pictures of her but she didn't follow her so well, so I took her and she trotted behind me looking up at me. She laid in my lap this morning as I sat in the recliner before coming to work. She is very, very sweet and has a lot of spunk, I think she is going to be great at agility!

Her registered name is going to be Nobility Angel Gabrielle of Wispynook. Nobility is the name of the kennel I got her from. 

Here are a few more pics taken of her in the first two days I had her. Expect updates every so ofter, only I will put the pics in the pics section.

This is her before in the "teddy bear" look before I shaved her....CUTE! The flash made her nose look light and made the hairs on the opposite side of her face look light, but as you can see, it looks dark on each side in the opposite pictures.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]

And right after her shave... oh, there is a face under there!!! lol.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

A few more after her shave....








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

One more of her with teddy bear face, whole body shot.. again, the hairs were all dark on her face, the flash really messed with her colors.








[/IMG]

And one of her acting like a wild horse...lol.. outside after her shave.








[/IMG]


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

How absolutely gorgeous is that little face  love the one with her had cocked to the side clipped up face, and she looks to be having a great time in the snow


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

she is GORGeOUS!!! They look sooo much older after the face gets shaved!! Congrats on your little Angel!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Now that is a good looking pup ! congrats on finding the right girl she is so cute


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She is just beautiful. Im a fan of a shaved face and she wears it perfect!
Once again, good choice for passing up the other female and getting Angel. Thats a pretty girl.


----------

